# Black Metal Thread



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Post good black metal songs, or at least by bands generally considered to be somewhat black metal, preferably with a short description. These first 3 are obvious picks for anyone who knows the genre:


melodic death/thrash fusion (great riffs/melodies, accessible songwriting)


* *













raw, dark, folk elements (journey through cold nature)


* *













introverted realm of circling confused torment (inner voice of decay within nature)


* *













aggressive, fast, industrial (chaos factory- beauty of life through combined brutal carnage of human and machines)


* *













atmospheric, dense, depressive (swimming in endless black fog)


* *


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Not exactly Black Metal, but it's Blackened Crust.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

@_Donkey D Kong_ Nice, I'm a big fan of blending crust/hardcore punk with black metal. Actually just last week, made a song that alternates between riffs of each.

What about

Fukpig

* *













Wolfbrigade

* *













and last but awesome, Impaled Nazarene

* *


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oi (not the genre)! I'm in on this. Just gonna post some good'uns:















 (not really BM but I thought people here could appreciate this)


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

My fave:


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

Shahada said:


> My fave:


It really is one of the best albums in the genre.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

none of the songs you posted are Black Metal.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Cradle used to be black metal:






@Surreal Snake Storm is folk metal.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Razorfield9 said:


> It really is one of the best albums in the genre.


Yep. Under a Funeral Moon, Transilvanian Hunger, and Panzerfaust are a trifecta of perfection for me. Good call on the early Samael too, way underappreciated.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Labels...


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

The only Black Metal I listen to is Dimmu Borgir.





Now, if you want some Death Metal...


----------



## Waldeinsamkeit (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, nice thread!

This is a band I discovered fairly recently. They only have two albums out but they're really good, you should check them out if atmospheric black metal is your cup of tea.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

This is perfectly summarizes my taste in black metal. 

@Doom Damn, you have a good taste in music I can tell! I will have to look up those bands.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hah, a thread for me! Although my list is rather short. I don't listen that much to BM, but I do love Naglfar's first album. This song summarizes my taste in BM (it's hands down the best BM song ever, nothing else comes close and I have listened to quite a bit but I just keep coming back to it and this album is in general very good and extremely overlooked:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Rim said:


> Cradle used to be black metal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say From the Cradle to the Enslave (my favorite CoF song) has BM tints but I wouldn't classify it as BM. I think extreme symphonic metal is a good way to describe it.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> I'd say From the Cradle to the Enslave (my favorite CoF song) has BM tints but I wouldn't classify it as BM. I think extreme symphonic metal is a good way to describe it.


Yeah most of it is a mix of symphonic black metal, gothic metal and other extreme metal styles. From the Cradle to the Enslave is my fave as well. I prefer *Hagard* (symphonic death metal), *Therion* (death metal and symphonic metal) and *Stratovarius* (power metal and symphonic metal) to most other bands . 

^^ here is how death metal sounds (well symhonic):


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Rim said:


> Yeah most of it is a mix of symphonic black metal, gothic metal and other extreme metal styles. From the Cradle to the Enslave is my fave as well. I prefer *Hagard* (symphonic death metal), *Therion* (death metal and symphonic metal) and *Stratovarius* (power metal and symphonic metal) to most other bands .
> 
> ^^ here is how death metal sounds (well symhonic):


Haggard sounds like typical folk to me actually. 

I prefer Gothenburg-styled death metal or melodic death metal. I also like melodic death metal crossovers e.g. melodic death/doom metal:


























Hijack, much?


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

@Inguz - Woods of Infinity is another one of my favourites.

I also love Ambient stuff like DarkSpace/Paysage d'Hiver






Also:


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

@_Doom_ @_Inguz_ Good stuff, have a feeling you might be into this kind






also @Razorfield9 ^ definitely has sound influenced by that Gorgoroth album


----------



## vikingbitch (Jul 17, 2012)

May Oden smile upon this thread.


----------



## Doden (Dec 4, 2012)

My favorites are Folk/Viking Black 








Atmospheric








Also, Altar of Plagues is brilliant.


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

The Razor-Resurrection!


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess it's death but I don't know any black except a few posted.






Doesn't early Opeth count atleast a little?






disclaimer: i know almost nothing of black metal except what i've seen in documentaries.


----------



## Doden (Dec 4, 2012)

Dashing said:


> Doesn't early Opeth count atleast a little?


No, never. I miss good Opeth...
If you want to try and get into Black metal, try these (Artist - Album)
*
Absu - Tara
Antaeus - Cut Your Flesh and Worship Satan
Beherit - Drawing Down the Moon
Borknagar - Borknagar
Carpathian Forest - Black Shining Leather
Blut Aus Nord - The Work Which Transforms God
Deathspell Omega - Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice
Deströyer 666 - Unchain the Wolves
Dissection - Storm of the Light’s Bane
Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse
Enslaved - Frost
Gorgoroth - Pentagram
Graveland - Carpathian Wolves
Immortal - Pure Holocaust
Leviathan - Verräter
Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas
Mgła - Mdłości
Nargaroth - Geliebte des Regens
Satanic Warmaster - Strength & Honour
Summoning - Dol Guldur
Taake - Nattestid ser porten vid
Trelldom - Til et annet...
Ulver - Nattens Madrigal
Wigrid - Hoffnungstod
Windir - Arntor
Xasthur - Nocturnal Poisoning
1349 - Hellfire*


----------



## Undeath (Dec 17, 2011)

Bow down to your overlods:


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't looked through this whole thread yet, but there is some great stuff on this last page, almost all of which I have listened to. I'll come back later and post some stuff when I have more time. Thank you for reviving this thread Hikikomori; I've been trying to find a thread somewhere on this forum for extreme metal of any kind (I mostly listen to death, black, and doom, several hundred bands of each style.) and have had no luck until now.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Great Thread! Just found many very promising bands here


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm an old school death metal guy foremost, but I like a fair bit of black metal as well:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

I've gotten really into these guys:


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Been listening to Clandestine Blaze ritualistically. I wanted to post their album Church of Atrocity, but I couldn't find it. For now, this will suffice:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

hikikomori said:


> been listening to clandestine blaze ritualistically. I wanted to post their album church of atrocity, but i couldn't find it. For now, this will suffice:


nsbm?


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes. I listen to quite a lot of NSBM. However, I don't care what a band's political affiliations are. If they produce music which harmonizes in a favorable manner with my ears, that's all that matters to me. Speaking of which:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Hikikomori said:


> Yes. I listen to quite a lot of NSBM. However, I don't care what a band's political affiliations are. If they produce music which harmonizes in a favorable manner with my ears, that's all that matters to me. Speaking of which:


We have got quite a similar notion on this matter. I don´t care about the band members ideology, nor the lyrics; though sometimes they can get annoying, especially when they are in german. As this is my native language, it´s hard to ignore what they are singing about.
Eventually only the music matters.

Btw Goat Horns is one of my favorite BM albums


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Doom metal, who cares.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

This band is great. It's a shame about all the deleted videos.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

This band gets a lotta hate but meh, I like their music.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Some stuff I've been listening to lately-


----------



## Keani (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, goody. A black metal thread. 

Inexistence 
These are more of their doom/atmospheric black sounding songs. Breath of fresh air for me when it comes to music. Second one has more of an Atmospheric/Depressive Black Metal sound.













Annorkoth
Atmospheric/Ambient/Depressive Black Metal. Starts off relaxing and ambient. 







Agalloch
Fast and heavy with growly vocals. Just a really awesome sound. I wouldn't put these guys into a genre, but this is their most "black metal" sounding song. Still good enough to add.


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Dordeduh - Dar de Duh

an atmospheric folk/black metal band formed by two original members of Negură Bunget who left

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTfdAvuwfQwmytUWB0pLX92dtScsv6-89












Negură Bunget - Om

similar style as Dordeduh but with more emphasis on the black metal. This is their last cd with the original line-up.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL727F598851272560











Negură Bunget - Vîrstele Pămîntului

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL831000BA86C7D6A1


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ I love Om, it's a fantastic album.

I'mma confess that Puppies in the Play Pen got me into black metal. It makes me sad that they get a lot of unwarranted hate even though they make decent music.

Anyways:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Distill said:


> I'mma confess that *Puppies in the Play Pen* got me into black metal. It makes me sad that they get a lot of unwarranted hate even though they make decent music.


That reminds me of this band...I wonder if there are any other variations on the name?







Anyways haha, here are a few songs from Imperium Dekadenz - Meadows of Nostalgia, released this past March. I haven't listened to it yet, but I really like their other cds, so this will likely be even better.


----------



## Winds of Entropy (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread makes me happy.

Almost as happy as the news about Emperor.


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are a few from one of my favorite progressive black metal albums, Lengsel - Solace. It's also some of the first black metal I ever listened to, about 10 years ago.


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

And the last one for today...









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1voNlRiKKSBqwg5SzK6L7qLAK85jVEHv


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

_eric_ said:


> That reminds me of this band...I wonder if there are any other variations on the name?


Huh, I wasn't aware of that band, but they do predate Wolves in the Throne Room. My favourite piece of WitTR pisstaking was "Wolves in the Bathroom" and the re-titling of their albums to "Diahorrea in 12 Stalls", "Two Plungers", and "Brown Cascade". I guess "Celestial Lineage" could become "Intestinal Sacrilege" or something. I don't know. Either way, the unwarranted hate has become all very silly and a parody of itself really.


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Distill said:


> Huh, I wasn't aware of that band, but they do predate Wolves in the Throne Room. My favourite piece of WitTR pisstaking was "Wolves in the Bathroom" and the re-titling of their albums to "Diahorrea in 12 Stalls", "Two Plungers", and "Brown Cascade". I guess "Celestial Lineage" could become "Intestinal Sacrilege" or something. I don't know. Either way, the unwarranted hate has become all very silly and a parody of itself really.


Haha, that's great! I like Wolves but they aren't one of my favorites, so I don't listen to them regularly.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm on a Marduk kick today.  These are all the albums with Mortuus of Funeral Mist on vocals.

Marduk - Plague Angel (black metal)
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5VHj_EPJMixwm4G0q5C7sh3V6sSUiFL7









Marduk - Rom 5:12





Marduk - Wormwood





Marduk - Iron Dawn





Marduk - Serpent Sermon


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

Currently rocking out to Altar of Plagues in my underwear with a tear in my eye as I'm seeing them play their last ever UK show this evening. All good things must end (especially when I've decided that they're one of my favourite bands...). They were never the most metal band in the world, but their music is undeniably moving as fuck.


----------



## HypoTempes (Nov 25, 2013)

3 of my favourite BM bands.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

ive been heavy into oranssi pazuzu recently


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

I enjoy trash, deathmetal, groove, technicaldeathmetal, and some NWOAHM , but hard getting into black metal. I dont know why.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

The new satyricon is great. I wonder how much of it Snorre wrote, lol.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Speaking of which... Where is my fucking second thorns album?!?!?

It's been OVER TEN YEARS.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

I still see far too little appreciation for Hellenic BM...


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

More into the avant-garde side of black metal, so here is a few smatterings of such (some may not consider these as such though)

Arcturus (Much much more in the way of cleaner vocals. Vocalists were/are Garm from Ulver and ICS Vortex from Dimmu Borgir. Hellhammer is also the drummer. Vocals will take some getting used to.)






Old Man's Child (More of a classic/Melodic Black Metal Band)






Fleurety (Cannot describe their sound at all really, highly experimental is about as close as it comes)


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

Torture Chain has an awesome logo.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Nostalgia attack!


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Best vocals ever.


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently got into these:





















Dødsengel - Imperator (full album playlist)


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Stuff i have been listening to recently


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Black Metal is inferior to Death Metal.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Gentleman Bastard said:


> Black Metal is inferior to Death Metal.


 It depends on the band, really. There are a lot of crappy bands of either genre.

Anyway, I think this thread needs some Rotting Christ. They've been all over the Black Metal spectrum, and are one of my all-time favorite bands:


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

And more RC:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------

